# přešlapu nebo nedovolené držení



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
potřebovala bych pomoc s těmi dvěma výrazy.
Kontext: Mluví prostitutka, a vypraví o  sexu v skupině, který dělají ve svém bytě. Porovnává to asi k sportovní hře?
- jinak všechny křehké věci jsem naskládala na hromadku v kuchyni, jenže při každé hře dojde k nějakému tomu přešlápu nebo nedovolenému držení, střílení mímo povolený prostor a podobně a rozhodčí může těžko těmto věcem předcházet, zasahuje totiž obvykle až v situaci, kdy k nim došlo, a jak také jinak... -

Diky moc...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Pokud se jedná o český text, který čtete, pak máte pravdu. Prostitutka používá sportovní výrazy. Nemluví sice o sexu jako o jedné hře, ale využívá výrazy z různých her.
Přešlap je v atletice například při skoku dalekém. Skokan má čárou či prknem označeno místo, odkud má skákat. Pokud na to nebo za to šlápne, jedná se o přešlap a pokus není uznán.
Nedovolené držení je například v hokeji. Hráč drží soupeře rukama či hokejkou, čímž mu znemožňuje pohyb.
Obdobně i pojmy "střílení mimo povolený prostor" a "rozhodčí".


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, a co znamená - nedovolené držení -?


----------



## Tchesko

Nedovolené držení vysvětlil Hrdlodus: _Hráč drží soupeře_...
V pravidlech hokeje je tento přestupek označován jako "_držení_" (_nedovolené_ není nutno upřesňovat). Anglicky _holding_.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo... prominte, nějak jsem to nevšimla... Diky moc...


----------

